# Moving onto a new method - but which one?



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

Currently, I use an aeropress. I would like to use a method that's capable of churning out larger cups of coffee (you know, a "proper mug" as the aeropress only does 200ml or so, which isn't too bad if you flat white it with a darker espresso blend, but I'm currently drinking Rwanda simbi from Rave (I love this stuff!) and it's best either black or with just a dash of milk - any more really dilutes the best bits too much.

So, there is the French press but my grinder (rhinowares) is pretty bad at French press levels of coarseness. Not awful, but a test at 6 clicks made a very heavy, silty French press that was quite bitter compared to the bittersweet chocolate and fruit flavour of aeropress (even when a metal filter is used).

There is the bigger clever dripper, which is probably winning so far. Easy, super easy - just grounds, water, wait, open valve, bingo.

There is the chemex.

Then there is moka.

A stainless steel 6 cup moka is available relatively cheaply, and would make enough strong coffee to make up to probably two decent sized big cups as a milk based drink, so appeals the the ladyfriend who is very much a milky coffee drinker (as I was until I discovered brewing in the aeropress).

Which would you go for and why? I consider that a moka could let me get espresso blends and I'd probably grind 1 click finer than aeropress (supposed to be a bit coarser than espresso? I use 3 clicks for aeropress), so easy to set up. But needs careful monitoring, which is okay but it sounds capable of producing truly nasty coffee. Chemex looks nice - but maybe a bit more faff with pour over methods,given my lack of a gooseneck kettle.

The clever dripper looks easy. But does it come in a big enough size for a big mug of coffee?

At the moment, I'm leaning towards clever dripper or moka, particularly as moka would let me use espresso blends and single origins good for espresso and aeropress use lighter roasts more suited for brewed. But is there a good method I've missed?


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

Or, as a somewhat more different approach, how about the rok presso? Is it capable of making an espresso properly so I can have a crack at latte art, or is it a waste of time trying?

If it's a waste, are there any affordable manual espresso makers? Manual to keep noise down.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

With a Rhino you might struggle to make decent espresso

GOn finer for your french press and steep longer ( say 20 minutes for a decent cup )

Chemex will be a more delicate cup - cleaner - i would not be adding milk to it for example ( due to the filter ) than say Aeropress or FP


----------



## prophecy-of-drowning (Mar 18, 2016)

Moka worth a try - although I find the 3-cup seems to work better than the 6-cup, should really practice more with the 6-cup I think!

I find it works well for me although I have been using daily for 20+ years


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

It's summer .... COLD BREW !! ... Just cycled home from work, new personal best time ... Feel like death, but sat here with a pint glass of ssssss cold brew ... Loving it


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Clever dripper takes along time (more "wait, wait, wait", than "wait"), grinding with a Rhino can be tough work.

You don't need a gooseneck kettle for Chemex, a regular kettle will work well enough, buy a 3-6 cup. It needn't be a lot of faff, but any drip brewing takes a little weighing as this affects extraction more directly.

As Boots says, 6 clicks is probably too coarse for French press, try more like 3 or 4. Brew with 300g of water for a 200g mug. Pour/skim off the first 30-50g, keep the plunger at the top of the pot, hold it in place & pour through it, stop when you see silt making its way to the spout. There is no need to ever have a silty French press brew. Hazy? Yes, but you should have no more than a light dust in the bottom of the cup & not enough to cover the base of the cup either.

Moka & ROK both work fine (ROK is easier when making a weaker than typical espresso type drink, but it works well with a couple of minutes pre-heating), but may be a challenge with a Rhino, unless yours goes much finer than mine does. ROK will be a challenge to get dense crema, not ideal for latte art.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Clever takes about 2-3 mins infusion then a minute or so to drip out ..... An advantage of a CCD is you can use it as a pour over as well

as for amounts ccd is normally a mugs with of coffee .. I put 240ml in, it would take 300 though


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

h1udd said:


> Clever takes about 2-3 mins infusion then a minute or so to drip out ..... An advantage of a CCD is you can use it as a pour over as well
> 
> as for amounts ccd is normally a mugs with of coffee .. I put 240ml in, it would take 300 though


Clever is good. I use @MWJB longer infusion time though.


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

MWJB said:


> Clever dripper takes along time (more "wait, wait, wait", than "wait"), grinding with a Rhino can be tough work.
> 
> You don't need a gooseneck kettle for Chemex, a regular kettle will work well enough, buy a 3-6 cup. It needn't be a lot of faff, but any drip brewing takes a little weighing as this affects extraction more directly.
> 
> ...


3 clicks is what I use for aeropress, and I suppose I effectively use it as a cleaner French press. Makes me wonder if there is a market for a larger one...

Food for thought. I'd rather get a proper espresso than a nearly but not quite. A moka does strong shots well enough I'd guess. So...

I guess I'm leaning to moka.

Would 2 clicks be okay for moka?


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

It all depends on what you like as they make different drinks.

I use a ccd (280g water/ 18g coffee, 3 or 4 clicks back on the rhino) and my friend uses a mokka which she tops up with milk or water + milk.

We both enjoy each others coffee but agree that we prefer our own methods.


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

Robbo said:


> It all depends on what you like as they make different drinks.
> 
> I use a ccd (280g water/ 18g coffee, 3 or 4 clicks back on the rhino) and my friend uses a mokka which she tops up with milk or water + milk.
> 
> We both enjoy each others coffee but agree that we prefer our own methods.


That's kind of it, I want something that gives a different result. I am leaning towards the moka pot as it sounds like a very different drink to my usual.

I love all coffees... equally. Perhaps sadly!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

If time isn't an issue have a look at the Sowden - which seems to me very forgiving in terms of beans, grind size, brew time, and produces a nice clean cup with a minimum of fuss.


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

I'm going to have a go for a moka.

The sowden does look really nice though, and probably a better bet. If only I'd seen this post before bidding on a super cool vintage looking moka maker.

If I lose that auction, I'll go for a sowden. Looks perfect. The moka does two cups at once, and should be nice for hot milk based coffees, particularly for the lady friend who loves latte's.


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

Apologies for bad grammar at the end of that post, blame my stupid phone!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Morningfuel said:


> I'm going to have a go for a moka.
> 
> The sowden does look really nice though, and probably a better bet. If only I'd seen this post before bidding on a super cool vintage looking moka maker.
> 
> If I lose that auction, I'll go for a sowden. Looks perfect. The moka does two cups at once, and should be nice for hot milk based coffees, particularly for the lady friend who loves latte's.


Not sure I'd recommend the Sowden for milky drinks, better off with the Aeropress, or moka pot.


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

MWJB said:


> Not sure I'd recommend the Sowden for milky drinks, better off with the Aeropress, or moka pot.


Indeed. But a chat with the lady says 'i only drink coffee with milk and that's that' so I'm inclined to not worry.

I'm hoping moka pulls through for pseudo lattes. I quite fancy frothing hot milk, so I've ordered rave's fudge blend in hope of scoring a moka.


----------

